# Coarse stripe of dark hair down back



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Doesn't that just suck!? LOL Sorry to say but we have all been through that. It is a sad day when they loose that soft puppy coat and it is right on the top of the back that it goes first. :--sitnky:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Yep he is getting his big boy coat now. Hate to see that puppy fur go.


----------



## Rusty's Mum (Dec 26, 2008)

and I thought I cured my baby hunger  j/k we at least he isnt sick  that was my fret!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Ah yes, we called it Tucker's cheap toupee! At almost 11 months, Tucker has been thru this phase twice. I think we are finally into his adult coat. It is a sad day when the puppy fur is gone....


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Yep! I remember that stage - let's see some pictures! Griff got that too - that part of his fur is still a tad coarser than the rest - he's 2 now.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin had that stripe too! He still kinda does at 19 months old. LOL!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Phillyfisher said:


> Ah yes, we called it Tucker's cheap toupee!


We called Fergie's stripe a cheap toupee too! I also found the toupee shows up in other areas too as they age. After the back stripe came a fan shaped "rug" at the back of his neck. Now he's 16 months and has a longer one over his shoulders like a cape. I do miss the puppy fur...


----------

